
Ubisoft and Genba to “kill the grey market” with silent key activation - theandrewbailey
https://www.gamesindustry.biz/articles/2019-05-02-ubisoft-and-genba-to-kill-the-grey-market-with-silent-key-activation
======
ziddoap
Curious to what happens if Genba goes bankrupt or some other unforseen
circumstance where the owner of the game no longer can communicate with the
entity holding their key, or the database is hacked/corrupted/etc.

I don't have much stake in the gaming industry, but it rubs me the wrong way
that someone who is really into gaming would now have a 3rd-party holding onto
all of their activation codes. How are reinstalls handeled? Offline installs?
Am I connecting to verify the game only at install, or does it periodically
check against the database?

~~~
theandrewbailey
From what it sounds like, Genba will activate the key on your UPlay account on
your behalf. In theory, that should mean that you have the key already in your
UPlay account, and Genba has no ongoing interest in the transaction. You
should be able to download and play your purchase according to UPlay rules, as
if you bought the game directly from UPlay.

~~~
ziddoap
Ahh, perhaps I was misreading it a bit. I did not think there was any transfer
of information other than something along the lines of UPlay saying "Hey
Genba, this guy got a key?" and Genba looking it up, replying "Yep", and UPlay
letting you move forward.

Will give it a re-read

